

Why an Android addict isn't excited for Android M - Enindu
http://www.cnet.com/news/google-failed-to-address-the-one-problem-plaguing-android/

======
kstenerud
The reason why companies abandon their phones is because there's no incentive
for them to do otherwise. Once you've bought the phone, they're not going to
get any more money out of you, so why throw money away updating it?

The only way out of this is to give manufacturers a piece of the action on
apps sold through the store to users of their phones. This would align their
motivations more closely with Google's.

